# DCC Meter



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I am looking for a meter to be used with both traditional DC and DCC. Being electronically challenged, I will need to purchase, not build, a meter. Any advice on what to look for or avoid in commercial meters? Thanks


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Been thinking about this myself. If you just want to measure voltage this looks like a good option: 
 RRAmpMeter  

If you want to do more, like inspect signal packets, there is a more costly, but more featured product: 
 Pricom


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks


----------

